# TPMS relearn tool for Gen 2 Cruze part number?



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Hey all,

Does anyone know the GM part number or a 3rd party tool model that will work with the TPMS sensors of the Gen 2 Cruze?

TIA!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

ChevyCanuck said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone know the GM part number or a 3rd party tool model that will work with the TPMS sensors of the Gen 2 Cruze?
> 
> TIA!


Orange Electronics Co. (OEC) pn# EL-50448 TPMS relearn tool. This is not a GM part but is what you'll find in just about every mechanics tool box for GM cars.

Rob


----------



## ChevyCanuck (Sep 27, 2016)

Thanks Robby! Just ordered one from Amazon.ca


----------



## KKCruze (Jul 7, 2016)

Which one did you order and did it work okay with the Gen 2?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I thought it should be the same with Gen1, I use mine for Saturn and Malibu too and it works ok. I'll be surprised to see that GM changed the frequencies so drastic..
I just checked, I use the EL-50448 mentioned above so it must be the same then.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> I thought it should be the same with Gen1, I use mine for Saturn and Malibu too and it works ok. I'll be surprised to see that GM changed the frequencies so drastic..
> I just checked, I use the EL-50448 mentioned above so it must be the same then.


It should work the same - it works on my 2017 Volt as well as our 2014 Cruze.


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

The EL-50448 does in fact work as I have used it on my 2017 Cruze hatchback to reset tire positions and it works fine.


----------



## petemacmahon (Oct 4, 2017)

Will it work for the TPMS sensors that I get with my Tirerack snow tire wheel & tire package?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

petemacmahon said:


> Will it work for the TPMS sensors that I get with my Tirerack snow tire wheel & tire package?


Yes it will.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I bought this:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...ensor-OEC-T5-EL-50448-For-GM/32817518977.html



But now this one's a hair cheaper:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/fre...es-Coils-Diagnostic-Tool-car/32712361416.html


----------



## Osgoood1 (Sep 26, 2017)

ChevyCanuck said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Does anyone know the GM part number or a 3rd party tool model that will work with the TPMS sensors of the Gen 2 Cruze?
> 
> TIA!


I just got rims of CarID and the new TPMS didn't marry to the tires. I called American tires and they said bring it down and they do it for free. Took 2 seconds


----------

